# Appleton's bee population increases in abundance and diversity with No Mow May



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

This is what NOT mowing does:

https://www.postcrescent.com/story/...vKjTsqeCqdJdp9NCo5ao4DvB1vIOzn8sRFmQmGAq6CfMs

Now consider for a minute how much harm the unnecessary and excessive mowing does.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Never understood the lawn care mania, and I worked many years ago as a lawn chemical applicator, and in lawn maintenance (mowing). 

I was amazed at people's attitudes. They paid us to come every month and spray chemicals on their lawns, all the while convinced the chemicals we used were deadly dangerous. I wanted to ask them why they got the service if they thought we were poisoning their children.

My back lawn is currently unmowed. I am waiting for the grass seeds to shed, and hoping to crowd out some of the less desirable weeds. My wife is unappreciative. Front lawn looks much more typically suburban, with fertilizer and some chemical weed control. I don't like it. Married life is compromises.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

AR1 said:


> Never understood the lawn care mania, and I worked many years ago as a lawn chemical applicator, and in lawn maintenance (mowing).
> 
> I was amazed at people's attitudes. They paid us to come every month and spray chemicals on their lawns, all the while convinced the chemicals we used were deadly dangerous. I wanted to ask them why they got the service if they thought we were poisoning their children.
> 
> My back lawn is currently unmowed. I am waiting for the grass seeds to shed, and hoping to crowd out some of the less desirable weeds. My wife is unappreciative. Front lawn looks much more typically suburban, with fertilizer and some chemical weed control. I don't like it. Married life is compromises.


Years I planted white clover on my property - trying to be different, I guess (besides, long ago it used to be the go-to lawn grass).
My spouse still reminds me how I did it without consulting with her.
I had to kill my beautiful clover lawn.
Sniff.
Comprise it is.
But at least she pulls the dandelions from our front yard by hand (her choice).
No more chemicals on our property after that famous clover killing spree.
Took about 2-3 summers to kill it off; still not 100% gone, but she tolerates it now.
Creeping Charlie won most of the backyard - oh well.


----------

